# Managed Server im J2EE Umfeld



## 4a61766120617274697374 (12. Jun 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hätte 2 Fragen an euch. Bin J2EE Neuling und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt.

1. Ich habe eine kleine Java-App, die besteht nur aus Rest Schnittstellen und Websockets. Wenn mir jetzt ein Hosting Anbieter einen Tomcat Server bereitstellt und sagt, dass währe zwar Tomcat mit Java8, aber kein TomEE, würde meine App nicht drauf laufen, da gemäss Vergleichstabelle kein JAX-RS vorhanden ist? Sehe ich das richtig? Ich frage mich das deswegen, weil der Rest Service bei mir Lokal ohne Probleme läuft, obwohl ich kein TomEE installiert habe, sonder nur die Standardinstallation von der Tomcat Website heruntergeladen und eingebunden habe. 

2. Ich suche nach einem hosting Anbieter der im J2EE Umfeld mir einen "Managed Server" anbieten kann. Ich fand leider keinen, der meinen Anforderungen genügt. Einige haben mir nur einen Root Server angeboten und meinten, dass ich mich um den Rest selber kümmern müsste. AWS oder ähnliches wird zu teuer, da ich recht viel Speicherplatz benötige.

Anforderungen: 
- Serverstandort: Deutschland, Schweiz oder Österreich
- TomEE, Wildfly, oder etwas anders was Performant und Fehlerfrei läuft.
- Websockets, JAX-RS, sowie MariaDB, oder PostgreSQL 
- Java 8 (64Bit)
- 2-3 TB SSD Speicherplatz


----------

